# Hacking Greyhound



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm hoping none of you work for Greyhound bus lines and hope more desperately none of you are the police. I'm going to tell you about my travel hack. I'm the first person I've met that has used this technique. It's arguably unethical and surely illegal. Im talking about photoshopping and reusing Greyhound tickets.

About a year ago I ended up passed out drunk in a Safeway in 5 cities, California. A homeless coalition in Santa Maria picked me up and bought me an eticket to Traverse City, MI. (The address on my license at the time). When I got to Grand Junction, Colorado, I left the bus, went to the nearest library and scanned the ticket. I photoshopped the ticket. I changed the destination to Durango, Colorado. I saved it to the cloud. Ever since I've been traveling all around the country with the same ticket.

Of course I worry that some day I'll get caught. The drivers don't inspect the tickets thoroughly. I've done it at least 15 times. It's usually a last resort. I recently spent 8 miserable months in Portland entertaining resorting back to my technique. Now I've managed to hitch to Springfield, Illinois. I hate this place. Tomorrow I'll probably use the same technique to go back west to Denver.

I just wanted to share this thing I've been doing. I don't want this to be common knowledge. But I still feel an indescribable urge to share.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 4, 2017)

What happens when the driver lets you board, turns the tickets in and it is discovered there is a fraudulent ticket before you get off the bus?

A company which treats their paying customers so poorly has a lot of practice at making people miserable.

btw: Greyhound brass do have internet access and can find your post themselves.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> What happens when the driver lets you board, turns the tickets in and it is discovered there is a fraudulent ticket before you get off the bus?
> 
> A company which treats their paying customers so poorly has a lot of practice at making people miserable.


Of course I've thought of it but no trouble has come thus far. ill tell ya if i end up arrested tho


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 4, 2017)

Safe travels.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 11, 2017)

Fred R said:


> ...deleted



You know, just because people disagree with you or your theory is disproven, doesn't mean you need to delete the content to avoid embarrassing yourself. It fucks the thread up for those that want to read it in the future. 

Content restored.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 11, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> You know, just because people disagree with you or your theory is disproven, doesn't mean you need to delete the content to avoid embarrassing yourself. It fucks the thread up for those that want to read it in the future.
> 
> Content restored.



Lol yes Matt!

Fred, this is not a new thing. Similar things exist with other companies boarding passes as well. I think the only reason you won't be prosecuted is because riding greyhound is punishment enough hah!!

Seriously though buck, things like this are not meant to be discussed, but you're about 12 years too late on bragging on the internet about theft of services. I am actually surprised this is still working for you with Greyhound, I've been told otherwise.


----------



## Vagabond82 (Feb 11, 2017)

Most of the time the driver does a quick glance over the ticket to where you're going, and puts it with the rest. But of course if you ever do get caught, the biggest worry you will have is a forgery charge however very small chance of that happening unless they decide to scan the barcode.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 12, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> You know, just because people disagree with you or your theory is disproven, doesn't mean you need to delete the content to avoid embarrassing yourself. It fucks the thread up for those that want to read it in the future.
> 
> Content restored.





FrumpyWatkins said:


> Lol yes Matt!
> 
> Fred, this is not a new thing. Similar things exist with other companies boarding passes as well. I think the only reason you won't be prosecuted is because riding greyhound is punishment enough hah!!
> 
> Seriously though buck, things like this are not meant to be discussed, but you're about 12 years too late on bragging on the internet about theft of services. I am actually surprised this is still working for you with Greyhound, I've been told otherwise.



I didn't deleted it because someone disagreed. I did it in haste because I was drunk (as of usual lately). I found a similar thread and didn't want to be redundant. So yeah shamefullness was there but because of my paranoia about how sloppy I was being.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 12, 2017)

Vagabond82 said:


> Most of the time the driver does a quick glance over the ticket to where you're going, and puts it with the rest. But of course if you ever do get caught, the biggest worry you will have is a forgery charge however very small chance of that happening unless they decide to scan the barcode.



I'm not sure how it happens, but I'm guessing the driver eventually turns in the tickets.

Fuck that entire company, go buy air fare...it isn't that much more expensive than Greyhound.


----------



## DuHastMich (Mar 9, 2017)

I think (and this is probably rhetorical) that the only way someone would catch on and entertain holding you criminally liable is if you mass produced these with different people's names on them, you know, selling them on the side for spare cash.

Not that I'm suggesting you do so...it's just a theory.


----------



## PixieStar (Mar 14, 2017)

If they did turn in the tickets, can you imagine how many that would be...and who would have to verify them etc? From my past experience in greyhound trips usually they won't even look at my tickets near the end of the trip. I could have gotten off at a different station if I wanted or go all the way to the end of the route.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Mar 25, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> go buy air fare...it isn't that much more expensive than Greyhound.


exactly. $39 tix from Pittsburgh to Las Vegas on Frontier.....


----------



## deleted user (Mar 25, 2017)

I may use this to my advantage, if it works. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Will Wood (Apr 21, 2017)

Be careful of a full bus. You may end up without a seat and then they will look more closely..??


----------



## blumerang (May 24, 2017)

Will Wood Be careful of a full bus. You may end up without a seat and then they will look more closely..??

That's what I was thinkin...I'll look into this and see if it still works for people.


----------



## marmar (May 24, 2017)

Photoshop skills turn out to be very useful. I wish I had that knowledge. But just paid someone to do Some Photoshop for my foodie case. You can go far with Photoshop man. Can someone organize a free workshop on how to use it, that d be dope


----------



## Laylamiller (Jul 31, 2017)

I......do this with airport tickets just so that I can sleep in them during inclement weather. About to do it tonight. I've never tried the greyhound thing. I did this with megabus a long time ago though.


----------



## daigtohue (Aug 3, 2017)

Fred R said:


> I'm hoping none of you work for Greyhound bus lines and hope more desperately none of you are the police. I'm going to tell you about my travel hack. I'm the first person I've met that has used this technique. It's arguably unethical and surely illegal. Im talking about photoshopping and reusing Greyhound tickets.
> 
> About a year ago I ended up passed out drunk in a Safeway in 5 cities, California. A homeless coalition in Santa Maria picked me up and bought me an eticket to Traverse City, MI. (The address on my license at the time). When I got to Grand Junction, Colorado, I left the bus, went to the nearest library and scanned the ticket. I photoshopped the ticket. I changed the destination to Durango, Colorado. I saved it to the cloud. Ever since I've been traveling all around the country with the same ticket.
> 
> ...





this is my email: [email protected]
send me an email. I need to tell you something that I can't post on this board.
it's important.


----------



## daigtohue (Aug 3, 2017)

Fred R said:


> I'm hoping none of you work for Greyhound bus lines and hope more desperately none of you are the police. I'm going to tell you about my travel hack. I'm the first person I've met that has used this technique. It's arguably unethical and surely illegal. Im talking about photoshopping and reusing Greyhound tickets.
> 
> About a year ago I ended up passed out drunk in a Safeway in 5 cities, California. A homeless coalition in Santa Maria picked me up and bought me an eticket to Traverse City, MI. (The address on my license at the time). When I got to Grand Junction, Colorado, I left the bus, went to the nearest library and scanned the ticket. I photoshopped the ticket. I changed the destination to Durango, Colorado. I saved it to the cloud. Ever since I've been traveling all around the country with the same ticket.
> 
> ...




this dude on this site called. DuHastMich

his family owns the greyhound company.


----------



## beerfaerie (May 6, 2018)

Just stay away from the Atlanta station. All the workers are dicks and going outside for a cigarette turns into crackheads asking for ‘two dollars’ every 10 seconds. In one instance i made it to the bus i was about to take before it left and i was told they stopped boarding and i need to go pay $20 for a new ticket.


----------



## croc (May 15, 2018)

beerfaerie said:


> Just stay away from the Atlanta station. All the workers are dicks and going outside for a cigarette turns into crackheads asking for ‘two dollars’ every 10 seconds. In one instance i made it to the bus i was about to take before it left and i was told they stopped boarding and i need to go pay $20 for a new ticket.


Atlanta greyhound station is quite possibly a portal to hell itself.

Anyone try this in the past 12 months or so?


----------



## train in vain (Sep 5, 2018)

Will Wood said:


> Be careful of a full bus. You may end up without a seat and then they will look more closely..??


Every time a bus has somehow been full when i had a ticket i bought a day or two in advance they just make you wait for the next one. How the fuck does a bus fill up when i bought that shit in advance??? I rarely fuck with greyhound anymore unless someone else is buying.


----------



## lawnchair (Sep 16, 2018)

beerfaerie said:


> Just stay away from the Atlanta station. All the workers are dicks and going outside for a cigarette turns into crackheads asking for ‘two dollars’ every 10 seconds. In one instance i made it to the bus i was about to take before it left and i was told they stopped boarding and i need to go pay $20 for a new ticket.


My friend and I got stuck overnight at the Atlanta greyhound station after our bus got delayed by over 6 hours. Very much not a fun place to be. Especially since both of us were running on about 50 hours of no sleep.


----------



## KingViper (Nov 23, 2020)

Fred R said:


> I'm hoping none of you work for Greyhound bus lines and hope more desperately none of you are the police. I'm going to tell you about my travel hack. I'm the first person I've met that has used this technique. It's arguably unethical and surely illegal. Im talking about photoshopping and reusing Greyhound tickets.
> 
> About a year ago I ended up passed out drunk in a Safeway in 5 cities, California. A homeless coalition in Santa Maria picked me up and bought me an eticket to Traverse City, MI. (The address on my license at the time). When I got to Grand Junction, Colorado, I left the bus, went to the nearest library and scanned the ticket. I photoshopped the ticket. I changed the destination to Durango, Colorado. I saved it to the cloud. Ever since I've been traveling all around the country with the same ticket.
> 
> ...


yea springfield illinois is the dullest place ever lol the capital shoul be chicago


----------

